# Lets talk River-Wipers



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

So as some of you may know the DNR has been stocking middle Scioto (O'shaughnessy/Griggs Reservoirs) with Hybrids for the past 5 or so years. While the populations aren't explosive there are quality fish to be found, and let me tell you, they are a RIOT. Honestly it's stating to get to the point that they're all I care about targeting: there's really nothing else that even compares to the fight, and those sledgehammer strikes :B

So, got some questions.

Alot of you guys will target them @ Confluences/Feeders/Tribs. Do they generally always stick around confluences? (I believe I read they like to hang out there over the winter, then shoot up feeder creeks to spawn). That leads me to my next question; how far up a Trib will they run? I hear alot of guys on here talk about the "first riffle, second riffle" etc. Also, do they have any sort of minimum depth preference? I.E. River Saugeye only tend to hold in sections of the Scioto that have deep (10ft+) water close by.

What do you look for in a River Wiper hole (away from the Dams) Current? Depth? Bait?

Also any go-to tactics for catching them in muddy/chocolate water?

THANKS!

And a 22.5" Fatty caught in mid February near a small Trib. We're starting to see good numbers of fish over 20", my pb is 24"...I cannot fathom fighting a 28"+


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey man, I grew up on the Scioto right next to O'shaughnessy, I wade fish for them a few miles past the spillway, We used to catch a ton more white bass, before they started puting in the hybrids, but late spring early summer they can get stacked up chasing the shad. Anything Silver is best. You can get them on Jigs fishing for Saugeye too. I havent gotten many this year yet but I got a 6 pound Smallie last trip and 1 hybrid. I've only been out there twice though. PS.. work sucks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> Hey man, I grew up on the Scioto right next to O'shaughnessy, I wade fish for them a few miles past the spillway, We used to catch a ton more white bass, before they started puting in the hybrids, but late spring early summer they can get stacked up chasing the shad. Anything Silver is best. You can get them on Jigs fishing for Saugeye too. I havent gotten many this year yet but I got a 6 pound Smallie last trip and 1 hybrid. I've only been out there twice though. PS.. work sucks.


Aj you should move this to south west forum or ohio river


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj you should move this to south west forum or ohio river


No need to move it. It's the Striper/Hybrid/White Bass section. Just most people fish below dams on the Ohio and post more in the Ohio River section. I'm lucky enough to live close enough to fish the Ohio and Scioto. They never stay far from the baitfish and will hit anything from crappie jig to giant top water plugs


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> No need to move it. It's the Striper/Hybrid/White Bass section. Just most people fish below dams on the Ohio and post more in the Ohio River section. I'm lucky enough to live close enough to fish the Ohio and Scioto. They never stay far from the baitfish and will hit anything from crappie jig to giant top water plugs


Was just suggesting forums where he will get mor eyes veiwing. These species specific sections are normally pretty dead/slow compared to the southwest and ohio river sections...
Thats all


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, they were good enough to put this section here a few years ago and I'd just like to see more posts in it. But there is a ton of info on the sections you mentioned.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have started to catch a couple by accident while fishing for smallies. It's a happy accident. I think you may be on to something about confluences. I ran into a honey hole last year where a small trib empties into a river. There was a lowhead on the trib right above confluence and a nice pool below. I just started whacking them one after another on a spinner bait. The first four or five I just hauled over the boom guarding the spill pool, then I caught a 22" that hauled me and the yak over the boom before I landed him.

All I can do is dream of that with the shape our rivers are in now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea i still check them often myself. Actually shocks me how dead the walleye,sauger,saugeye section is. With the amount of people that fish for them in ohio...

Streamstalker,idk how the river rats have kept there insanity this year with the non stop rain,starting with all the snow melt. Gonna put a serious hurtin on the bass i assume. Bummer to,because for wipers the potential was there for a great if not epic season for the guys that found them.

I really hope years like this dont make the dnr guys not wanna pit wipers in scioto anymore. 
I have found them in a creek that no one would think they would hang out in,one year they were there from july-march. The key is bait(when spawn is not on there mind). This same spot on this creek had zero features that attract wipers,other then bait. 

Another thing ive notice when the water has a good green tint pink was my hottest color.

When the flow was low they would use wood to ambush the shad. Was awesome watching 22-26" wipers use the structure like largemouth would. When flowing they basicly spread out and picked off shad every were. I would just stand in one spot(this creek has no riffle,run,pool,aj u know it) and they would eventualy move through in small packs of fish... 

I really need to get off the lakes and fish the river more often(lol if it lets me ne time soon geesh). Just the thought of accidently hooking a big one gets the blood pumping!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj you should move this to south west forum or ohio river


I thought about posting it in another forum, but figured over time it would get some decent reply's here .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also, you Ohio river guys, what lures work best in high/muddy water? I've got a few spots that Im guessing will hold wipers when the water is up/muddy but it seems almost impossible to hook up with one unless the water is "green". I've had nothing but horrible luck when the water is Muddy...Tips?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I do ok on white and chartreuse crappie jigs(1/8 oz). white glitterZoom Flukes and Sluggos, !/2 oz or bigger Rattletraps and vibrating baits. Yum Dingers on a leadhead work well. Live bait is the best but have some of these baits in Pearl, White and Chartreuse.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Aj have you have any of the smack tackle flitter baits? That may be a great dirty water lure. Long slow pulls on the bottem,or a slow steady retreive. 

Do you have anything to keep shad alive(something round with oxygen,or something tht keeps them in one place with water flowing through gill,the second harder to do when not on boat but i have an idea that involvrs pvc,metal strainer,led and a drill gun and bit)? 

I have other ideas for you for above the dams to. Been reading alot lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj have you have any of the smack tackle flitter baits? That may be a great dirty water lure. Long slow pulls on the bottem,or a slow steady retreive.
> 
> Do you have anything to keep shad alive(something round with oxygen,or something tht keeps them in one place with water flowing through gill,the second harder to do when not on boat but i have an idea that involvrs pvc,metal strainer,led and a drill gun and bit)?
> 
> I have other ideas for you for above the dams to. Been reading alot lol


I'd rather not use live bait, 1/2 the fun in Wiper fishing (for me at least) is that initial hit/run. Going to have to look into flitter baits, along with vibes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> I'd rather not use live bait, 1/2 the fun in Wiper fishing (for me at least) is that initial hit/run. Going to have to look into flitter baits, along with vibes.


Lol had a feeling as i was typing that was gonna be part of your answer. Last year cheshire market had a few flitter baits... they should oit produce vibes in dirty wter because of the slower fall. Also check out the new pulse blade baits. In the past ive caught a fewreally good wipers vertical jigging vibez behind big current breaking stumps.


----------

